# MA, 15 month old, female, trained



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

My trainer is moving and needs to find a home for his female, Yashi. She is a purebred german import. She is obedience trained and has had a little protection training. She has not been taught to bite but does bark. She heels nicely, sits and downs quickly and even pottys on command. She is schutzhund registered and tattooed. She is a very friendly girl, full of energy. I'm watching her while she looks for a home. My neighbor is bothered by her barking (she only barks when someone is in the yard that she doesn't know) but they have threatened to call animal control if she doesn't find a new home by next weekend. She is a really good dog and has lots of potential.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's beautiful. I'd snatch her up if i was closer and knew my husband wouldnt kill me for it. lol. good luck!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I know of a couple in MA who were thinking of adopting. How is Yashi with children? They have a daughter who is 8. They are very experienced and had a high drive male german shepherd.


Thank you
Tanja


----------



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

She was raised around children. I'm not sure the exact age of the kids but I think they were about the same age. She has been good with kids while with me.


----------



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

BTW the move wasn't planned and happened suddenly. She is such a sweet dog but protective.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Kat, I sent you a PM. 

Thank you
Tanja


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Brighthorizondogs said:


> My trainer is moving and needs to find a home for his female, Yashi. She is a purebred german import. She is obedience trained and has had a little protection training. She has not been taught to bite but does bark. She heels nicely, sits and downs quickly and even pottys on command. She is schutzhund registered and tattooed. She is a very friendly girl, full of energy. I'm watching her while she looks for a home. *My neighbor is bothered by her barking (she only barks when someone is in the yard that she doesn't know) but they have threatened to call animal control if she doesn't find a new home by next weekend.* She is a really good dog and has lots of potential.
> 
> View attachment 9551


Let them call animal control. If this is alert barking like you say and not excessive (my city defines that as 30minutes of non-stop barking) then you have nothing to worry about. Don't rush placement of a dog if there is no reason.

What does schutzhund registered mean?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Dang, I would take her but my dog house doesn't have room for me, my current dog and a third.


----------



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

I believe he means the dog is registered with the united schutzhund club of america United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Litter Registration Requirements for the USA Breed Registry

The problem is I'm over the limit for the number of dogs we are supposed to have. All the dogs are licensed and they haven't said anything yet so it is best not to make trouble with them. They could cause a lot more trouble for us and make us get rid of some of the dogs or pay an arm and a leg to get a kennel license if the neighbors would sign off on it. The problem is she is waking them up in the morning even if she only barks for 15 minutes. I understand where they are coming from though. I don't like when my dogs bark in the house while I sleep. The one dog is the problem since I'm over full and just don't have much space for her. I took her in as a favor.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

You know, I'm sorry but that is no excuse. You have chosen to break the law. You should be paying extra for choosing to own more dogs than your city allows without proper license. Have you seen the thread about the med student caught cutting up dogs? Do not rush in placing this dog.

I hope you will do the right thing and pay to own more dogs now. Otherwise start looking for homes now before you get caught and have a short period of time to find a home(s) or the city takes the dog(s)


----------



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

My dogs are all licensed with the city but they haven't said anything about the fact if you have more than 4 you are supposed to get a kennel license. I asked 3 yrs ago when it was easy to get one and they told me I didn't need to bother with one. Now the laws have changed and it is much harder to get one and much more expensive. I've licensed all my own dogs in my own name and my parents in theirs but all at the same address. I'm just saying if they wanted to they could make trouble since we have 8 dogs right now. Some of them are listed as service dogs as we have a retired dog, trained dog, and dog in training. My family don't want me to make trouble and have told me I need to find her a home or have her owner come get her by next weekend. They are the ones telling me I have to get her out by then.


----------



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

Also I'm not just going to send her home with any stranger that comes along. I do check references. I used to foster for a rescue and was allowed to place my foster dogs in homes I was comfortable with.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

1 Make sure the dog HAS a license with the OWNERS name and address and it is in your possession - it is not your dog, you are keeping it temporarily

2. Put a bark collar on the dog in it's crate overnight so it will not wake your neighbors

Lee


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

something smells fishy about your story.
you have 8 dogs plus the one you just took
in. the neighbors are complaining about the barking
of the latest addition. i find it hard to beleive that
the new addition is in the house barking with 8 other
dogs around. 8 dogs and the neighbors are complaining
about this one dog, ummm. what are you and your
family doing about the barking? i wonder if a muzzle
would stop the barking or a bark collar?


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Kat, Would placing the dog with GSD rescue be an option for you and the owner? If so, please call the German Shepherd Rescue of New England, Inc 24-hour hotline (978) 443-2202 right away as the intake process includes a behavioral evaluation that needs to be scheduled, and intake is pending on that evaluation and foster/boarding resources. And, btw, no one there judges caretakers who ask for help.

Dogs that get into the German Shepherd Rescue of New England, Inc program hit the jackpot! You could also ask to have her courtesy listed on their web page if you prefer.

The three dog limit in MA includes both dogs of whom one is the 'owner or keeper', so foster dogs unfortunately count, as you said. 

Putting a (citronella, not shock) bark collar on her sounds like a good temporary solution – maybe her owner/trainer can provide one? Where is her crate - would moving the crate to a bedroom perhaps put her at ease and stop her morning concerts?


----------



## shprdrsq (Jan 8, 2011)

WOW--------I SURE HOPE SOME OF YOU AREN'T MEANING A "SHOCK-COLLAR" WHEN YOU MENTION "BARK COLLAR" ...............VICTORIA STILLWELL (and I) WOULDN'T LIKE THAT *AT ALL !!!!*


----------

